# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  l sur yahoo sur le dcs de david bowie

## Issam

> Il arrive que vous ne connaissiez jamais la valeur d'un moment jusqu' ce qu'il devienne un souvenir. " Sur Facebook, Iman, l'pouse de David Bowie a partag d'mouvants messages samedi dernier, la veille de la mort du chanteur. Marie  David Bowie depuis 1992, l'ancien mannequin a reu des milliers de messages de soutien sur les rseaux sociaux, alors qu'elle ne s'est pas encore exprime de vive voix. De nombreux internautes se sont galement adresss  la fille du couple, Alexandria, aujourd'hui ge de 15 ans.
> (function(d, s, id) {  var js, fjs = d.getElementsByTagName(s)[0];  if (d.getElementById(id)) return;  js = d.createElement(s); js.id = id;  js.src = "//connect.facebook.net/fr_FR/sdk.js#xfbml=1&version=v2.3";  fjs.parentNode.insertBefore(js, fjs);}(document, 'script', 'facebook-jssdk'));


  ::aie:: 

https://fr.news.yahoo.com/david-bowi...120400310.html

----------


## Invit

> l sur yahoo sur le dcs de david bowie


L ? L ? Lŭ? Lū? Lű? Lũ? Lų? L ? L ? Lů?  ::aie::

----------


## JeanMi3000

https://www.google.fr/search?q=lu&bi...ARAG0Q_AUIBigB
 ::ccool::  ::frenchy::  -->[]

----------

